# Here's the android app you need to stay online! (edit)



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

I "found" (err, created) a great app that that keeps you logged on to the Uber Partner App for android uber drivers. It's called "Tool for Uber Partner" It's a tiny widget that stays on top of all apps and somehow keeps you from getting bumped off in ten minutes if you are doing something else on your phone. You are now free to use your phone for other things while still remaining online as a driver for Uber. Check it out in the Google Play Store..

Thank me later


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

So you "found" an app? Sounds to me like you "created" an app. Or work with someone who did.

Well check it out...just don't try to pull wool over our eyes


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

You got me. Gorilla advertising.. But still try it out.. It works.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Gorillas advertise for you?










Not sure how useful this will be for me unless Uber brings the timer down to around 2-3 minutes, but I will check it out.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Kingo9 said:


> Gorillas advertise for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since the timer went back up, there is not as much need for this app. Often when I am sitting, I am offline watching the passenger app anyway.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> So you "found" an app? Sounds to me like you "created" an app. Or work with someone who did.
> 
> Well check it out...just don't try to pull wool over our eyes


If it's free and works, who gives a ****?

Ok you get a cookie for the bust. lol


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Well, i'm doing a bunch of other things on my phone other than waiting on passengers, not to mention my wife calling me.. so this app is basically a necessity for me. Anyway, it's a tool for Uber Drivers created by an Uber Driver.. makes for better marketing..


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

FUBU
For Uber By Uber


----------



## UberIndyX (May 18, 2015)

$5 for that, eh. Should make it cheap or free at first so people can review it. Not sure it's worth $5 to me untested with 0 reviews.


----------



## MrBear (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree, I need to see reviews first. Should be free to start with


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I can handle hitting the "stay online" button every 10 minutes even while watching Netflix.


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

bought


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

I might need this.

Uber app logged off twice today with out a warning while I was waiting at an airport. So I was back of the bus, waiting for pax to ping me.
Lost an hour cause of the Uber app shenanigans.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Some peeps may need it. However I just got a LG4, there is a square symbol at the bottom, press it and it shows all the apps and windows that are open in a cascading mode. Press the one you want, brings it front. No matter which window/app your in, when the 10 min chime kicks in you get a drop down menu, go offline or stay online. Take your pick.


----------



## j t (Sep 29, 2014)

5 dollars! Someone send me that apk so I can decompile it 

Better payment model: stay online token for 10 minute blocks, start with 100 free, at 6 per hour and working about 5-6 hours a night, you'll run through that in a weekend. Enough to try the app. 

Microtransactions:
+100 token topup $1
+500 token topup $4
+1000 token topup $6
Lifetime Membership $8

Invite tracking link, every person you invite gives you +200 free tokens. (Limit this the hard way with tracking usage or the easy way with a cap of say 20 dropbox style, plus it pushes users down the sales funnel once they become dependent on it)
??? Optional invite X users and get lifetime access for free. Probably like 10 or 20.

The prices above make 100 the most attractive for weekend warriors, 
They also make 1000 the most commonly purchased one because 500 is only there to look like a terrible deal compared to 1000 and drive the sales funnel towards that purchase. 
Savvy users will see the value of the lifetime membership, others might take some time to get there and now they've paid you a grand total of $10+ for the testing the app, but it's fine because those micro transactions were worth testing.

And finally, anyone can keep using the app for quite some time without spending any money. A nice to have.

If you use this, just give me a visible credit on the download page please @willpower101

(Source: I used to help companies build apps and create monetization strategies)


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

aaadock said:


> bought


small update

freaking love it 
is it the greatest thing since sliced bread ? no ( maybe)

i use two phones one i uber with and one i BS with between pings 
one is a wrok fone and one is my fone works out great

now if you can only get showbox to restart where it left off..... THAT would be awesome.

but your little 5 buck app is ok too i guess


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

limepro said:


> I can handle hitting the "stay online" button every 10 minutes even while watching Netflix.


I often don't get that notification just to realize I've been offline for awhile.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

j t said:


> 5 dollars! Someone send me that apk so I can decompile it
> 
> Better payment model: stay online token for 10 minute blocks, start with 100 free, at 6 per hour and working about 5-6 hours a night, you'll run through that in a weekend. Enough to try the app.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should be working for Uber, you slimy bastard.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

aaadock said:


> small update
> freaking love it
> is it the greatest thing since sliced bread ? no ( maybe)
> i use two phones one i uber with and one i BS with between pings
> ...


Hi. First of all thanks for your support. I updated the app last night so you should be able to push the update on google play if you haven't updated yet. i simplified it further. It's only the small widget (chevron button), color coded to let you know your Uber connection status - red offline, green online, and white paused (removed the big "go online" button).


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

What a rip off 5$$


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

daniel mondello said:


> What a rip off 5$$


I wouldn't say $5 is a ripoff without trying it first. I know most Uber Drivers are good for $5 if it will save them more $$ in unmissed fares in the long run. I am an Uber Driver and use this app religiously. There's no user interaction to stay connected to Uber and you don't have to rely on the sometimes unreliable "stay online" button that Uber provides.

so you can watch Netflix without being bothered every 10 minutes...


limepro said:


> I can handle hitting the "stay online" button every 10 minutes even while watching Netflix.


If you want to test this app, msg me. I'll gladly forward an install for you or any other Uber Driver for that matter. 

Tool for Uber Partner on Google Play


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> Hi. First of all thanks for your support. I updated the app last night so you should be able to push the update on google play if you haven't updated yet. i simplified it further. It's only the small widget (chevron button), color coded to let you know your Uber connection status - red offline, green online, and white paused (removed the big "go online" button).


/
anyway to make the chevrons "moveable" ? i google hangout chat aLOT and the current placement is kind a in the way wish i could move it ..right now it almost on top of my send button on hangouts .. i wish i could move it up or down that would be awesome


----------



## daniel mondello (Jul 5, 2015)

I tried the App. It still logs me off every 10 min, plus the TAB is way too big. I can't even send a text message since the TAB is in the way.


----------



## UberRVRT (Aug 10, 2015)

UberIndyX said:


> $5 for that, eh. Should make it cheap or free at first so people can review it. Not sure it's worth $5 to me untested with 0 reviews.


Yea, I'd like to try it for a week at least. If I liked it I would buy.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

daniel mondello said:


> I tried the App. It still logs me off every 10 min, plus the TAB is way too big. I can't even send a text message since the TAB is in the way.


You have to install the required plug-ins. Also, I'm working on an update where you can hide the tab. Coming soon .


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

aaadock said:


> /
> anyway to make the chevrons "moveable" ? i google hangout chat aLOT and the current placement is kind a in the way wish i could move it ..right now it almost on top of my send button on hangouts .. i wish i could move it up or down that would be awesome


I'm working on an update where you can hide the tab. Coming soon ☺


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

Your Tool app is an always-on widget, but does it automatically keep Uber from autoquitting? Or does one still need to manually hit the chevron button to auto-toggle Uber every ten minutes?
thanks!


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

valor said:


> Your Tool app is an always-on widget, but does it automatically keep Uber from autoquitting? Or does one still need to manually hit the chevron button to auto-toggle Uber every ten minutes?
> thanks!


Hi. Yes, it keeps Uber from quitting. No need to to toggle anything once it's running correctly. You can keep it on for hours at a time without interaction.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I have a rooted Android phone. How is your app different than from running "stay resident in memory" using Xposed and the App Settings module? Is the difference basically the widget?


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> I have a rooted Android phone. How is your app different than from running "stay resident in memory" using Xposed and the App Settings module? Is the difference basically the widget?


No, the difference is the quick control over it. It's not just a widget anymore. Also, for a lot of obvious reasons, not a lot of Uber Drivers know how to root or want to root their devices. The latest update allows stealth mode (you can hide the tab) and better live alerts. Check the listing when you have time. I use this every time I'm Ubering..


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

aaadock said:


> /
> anyway to make the chevrons "moveable" ? i google hangout chat aLOT and the current placement is kind a in the way wish i could move it ..right now it almost on top of my send button on hangouts .. i wish i could move it up or down that would be awesome


Done! You can now hide the tab and keep the notification alerts and functionality. I actually rebuilt the entire app from the ground up on the latest update. I listen


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> I "found" (err, created) a great app that that keeps you logged on to the Uber Partner App for android uber drivers. It's called "Tool for Uber Partner" It's a tiny widget that stays on top of all apps and somehow keeps you from getting bumped off in ten minutes if you are doing something else on your phone. You are now free to use your phone for other things while still remaining online as a driver for Uber. Check it out in the Google Play Store..
> 
> Thank me later


So whats the story here... You "Found", "Err Created" an app that "SOMEHOW" keeps you from getting bumped off... Was this an accidental effect? You don't sound too clear on how the app you "err Created" keeps you online, but "SOMEHOW" it does. LOL...


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

LOL. No accident. It's keeps you from getting bumped off on purpose. It's part of the App.


----------



## aaadock (Jun 7, 2015)

Claw Dogs said:


> Done! You can now hide the tab and keep the notification alerts and functionality. I actually rebuilt the entire app from the ground up on the latest update. I listen


stealth mode active . NICE!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

I could see using this. But what I'd like is to 
- Set Surge Threshold
- When Surge Threshold is met (like Uberx at 1.8x), Uber Partner App is automatically launched and I get a notification that can be silent and/or with an audible alarm.

This would allow me to close the Uber Partner App. Not stare at the Uber Driver App. Get some other work/play/sleep done. Then be able to catch the Surge.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

SCdave said:


> I could see using this. But what I'd like is to
> - Set Surge Threshold
> - When Surge Threshold is met (like Uberx at 1.8x), Uber Partner App is automatically launched and I get a notification that can be silent and/or with an audible alarm.
> 
> This would allow me to close the Uber Partner App. Not stare at the Uber Driver App. Get some other work/play/sleep done. Then be able to catch the Surge.


Well, at least one of those conditions is met with this app - you no longer need to keep the Partner App on top in order to remain actively online (no need to stare at the app). I haven't programmed anything with surge but I'll keep it in mind for future updates.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

aaadock said:


> stealth mode active . NICE!


Glad you like it. Now go give me some stars in Google play! You know first hand how important ratings are


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Trying to gain some traction with this great app on this community. The next 10 Uber Drivers that sends me a message or replies gets a free version!


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Thanks to all the people who are giving great feedback on this app. Post more stuff here that you would like to see or would like improved etc.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

** NEW ** Option to Keep the Display on While Charging / Powered.. Going into production today.. Thanks for the suggestions. Keep them coming..


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

Hello Claw Dogs, any chance I can still get a free version of your app?


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

EpicBeard said:


> Hello Claw Dogs, any chance I can still get a free version of your app?


Sure. PM me your email.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well hey i'll take a free version as well..............


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well hey i'll take a free version as well..............


Sure. PM me your email too


----------



## StephnJaxFL (Oct 25, 2015)

I would love to try it too!


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

I just paid for and installed the app. I figure with your great support and all the positive comments there is no reason for a freebie. 

So far it's working great. I'm looking forward to seeing what sort of revenue this will help generate.


----------



## Hypnotist (Oct 9, 2015)

Do you have plans to optimize this for tablets?


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Hypnotist said:


> Do you have plans to optimize this for tablets?


hi. the plan is to get this app running on most android devices. some limitations currently exist on a few devices, including tablets running lollipop and marshmallow.


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

Is anyone having trouble with the tool?

I've noticed it randomly drops me offline if I am doing other things on my phone such as browsing the Web or YouTube. 

It seems to work the best when I leave the Uber screen on and do nothing else.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi. It's part if the design. You are not really going offline when that happens. When doing anything else that's internet-data intensive, the app will throttle red and back to green. This will happen if you are already in an area with a limited connection or other apps are also demanding data at the same time. It will rarely happen when using apps like waze or gmaps. You can ignore it. It's just hyper sensitive to the data link. You should also check your tasks with some sort of manager to see if there are other apps running in the background using data too. I try to clear anything I'm not using.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

stevedmc said:


> I just paid for and installed the app. I figure with your great support and all the positive comments there is no reason for a freebie.
> 
> So far it's working great. I'm looking forward to seeing what sort of revenue this will help generate.


Thanks! I just noticed this comment! Lol. That's a super positive way of putting it.


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

This is what happens. I have to open Uber and put it back online.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

That's strange. What I haven't heard of any issues like that before. I get the throttle once in a while when I'm in a bad area. What other apps are running? It's hard to determine the cause but the app isn't designed to kick off the app in any way. Do you try the restart option?


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm just browsing the Internet with Chrome and sometimes the YouTube app. This happens whether I do a restart from the app or a full restart of the phone.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

stevedmc said:


> I'm just browsing the Internet with Chrome and sometimes the YouTube app. This happens whether I do a restart from the app or a full restart of the phone.


Are you using the latest update? It was updated about a week ago. Check by going to the app store and clicking update if it's available..


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

I am using the latest version. Just to be safe I am uninstalling and reinstalling the app right now. 

I've tried several combinations of the options such as stealth, minimize and keep screen on. I keep having the same issue. Sometimes it keeps me online for a long time and sometimes I get kicked offline. 

Also when I am browsing the Internet or YouTube the app randomly opens Uber and interrupts what I am doing. 

The app seems to work best when I'm doing nothing on my phone at all.


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

I just updated my android phone to Lolipop a fee minutes ago. Perhaps this will fix the issue. I will try thr app today and will let you know. Thanks.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

OK. I haven't gotten that problem from any users yet. The Uber Partner App will be brought to the front and back out every 5 minutes. It's by design for timeout reset. You might want to reinstalling the Partner app as well. I hope it works for you as that would be frustrating for me if I had that issue.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

stevedmc said:


> I just updated my android phone to Lolipop a fee minutes ago. Perhaps this will fix the issue. I will try thr app today and will let you know. Thanks.


I hope so too. Keep me updated. Lollipop has it's own set of issues. If it doesn't work out for you, I will issue you a refund, no problem.


----------



## stevedmc (Sep 6, 2015)

It's been an hour and si far it's working perfect. I'm a happy camper again.


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Perfect!


----------



## Claw Dogs (Jul 7, 2015)

Giving out 10 promo codes for this app for FREE to the next 10 users who ask for one. Just asking for positive feedback in the google play store if it works for your phone (no tablets). I will DM you the codes and they will be active starting tomorrow. Thanks!!
** YOU MUST ENABLE ACCESSIBILITY SERVICE ON YOUR DEVICE AFTER INSTALLATION.


----------

